# Do you have enemies?



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

I mean in a personal sense.

Of course I hate Bin Laden and the obvious villains, but it occurs to me that there is no one in my life I consider an enemy--no one that I hate, or even really dislike.

My superiors at work are collegial and reasonable people, I have no professional or personal rivalries, my in-laws are lovely, I have good friends.

Is this unusual? Am I extraordinarily lucky, or too easy-going?

Do you hate anyone personally, or have an honest to goodness nemesis in your life? What do you do about it?


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

All dead.


----------



## hopkins_student (Jun 25, 2004)

I used to, and then came to the realization that all of the people that I "hated", all fell under the same category...worthless people doing absolutely nothing positive in their lives, and doing their best to assist others to do nothing positive with their lives. I decided not to distract myself with negative thoughts about good for nothing people, and I've been happier ever since.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Certainly, and they are organized under the acronym GICAMP*.

*The Gigantic International Conspiracy Against Me Personally.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

No, I really don't have enemies, either. Except for Lex Luthor. 

There is a line between love and hate, and I wouldn't bother giving someone whom I didn't like the satisfaction of having wasted my energy on such a draining emotion. 

There are people who occasionally drive me up the wall, but that's not unexpected. I wouldn't interact with anyone who is seriously toxic.


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by VS_
> .
> 
> There are people who occasionally drive me up the wall, but that's not unexpected. I wouldn't interact with anyone who is seriously toxic.


VS, I think that what one learns, is that when you identify one of those toxic people, RUN, don't walk , Run Away. Life is too short.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Clocks, stupidity, and insects which violate my personal no-fly zone.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Don't have any that l know of.

*GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## J. Homely (Feb 7, 2006)

Hating people or even wishing them ill just detracts from your quality of life, and does nothing at all to reduce theirs, so...

Though there _are_ people who get up my nose!


----------



## Yckmwia (Mar 29, 2005)

I try to keep the active number under three figures at any one time; but, given the vicissitudes of my profession, this is difficult.

"I tremble for my country when I reflect that God is just." Thomas Jefferson


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

interesting question - I guess not, or, more accuratly, no body who hates me for myself, as opposed to what I am or have been.

I have been involved in a few minor political rivalries, when I worked in a large office, but nothing that I would call real animosity. 

I have never really hated my "enemies" - even when I was in the process of destroying them. it was always business.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I've always said that to truly hate somebody, you have to respect them...I mean, to allow them to stoke up such a strong emotion within your psyche...they must be important...at least to you...

So if an enemy is somebody that you hate, I suppose I have no "enemies", I do, however, have people whom I reguard as adversaries, I try not to let them bother me too much, but when they're around , you can deffinately sense the tension...but all in all, I'm trying to adopt a bit more of a "Zen approach" (or at least that's what I call it), if something or somebody is bothering me, I try to just let it slide...although, enemies or adversaries, or whatever you may call them, well...that's kind of a funny subject...I do, indeed try not to let them bother me when they're not around, or whatever, at the same time, I will say that being the extroverted person that I am, if I am walking down the street, and I see somebody I dislike walking my way, I'll make darn sure that I stand right in their path...perhaps I'm a hard headed confused young man, but I believe a person shouldnt go through life as a jellyfish...

*****
[image]https://radio.weblogs.com/0119318/Screenshots/rose.jpg[/image]"See...What I'm gonna do is wear a shirt only once, and then give it right away to the laundry...eh?
A new shirt every day!!!"​


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Would you believe...

K.A.O.S., but I'm able to shield myself from them with my cone of silence.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by AlanC_
> 
> Would you believe...
> 
> K.A.O.S., but I'm able to shield myself from them with my cone of silence.


I've been looking for one on eBay, but no dice.

Is there no field of human endeavor uncontaminated by the Lizard People?


----------



## rtaylor61 (Jul 25, 2005)

If you are living your life in such a way that you are creating enemies...you need to examine your life. While you cannot control others, you can certainly control yourself.

Randy


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

l can't say l hate anyone. The only person l can say l strongly dislike is Nicole Kidman.

*GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## ChubbyTiger (Mar 10, 2005)

There are people I rather never speak with, but they're hardly enemies. I can't really think of anyone I've hated. Dislike, sure, lots of them, but never I never invested the emotion to hate anyone. Of course, there are very few people in whom I've invested the emotion to love, either.

CT


----------



## JohnnyVegas (Nov 17, 2005)

Yes, I have enemies. They are commonly known as the New York Yankees.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

lf l ever have enemies, l will insist they call me *sir*.

Regards: shooey.

*GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by Yckmwia_
> 
> I try to keep the active number under three figures at any one time; but, given the vicissitudes of my profession, this is difficult.


What is your profession?


Rarely, rarely, comest thou,
Spirit of Delight!
Wherefore hast thou left me now
Many a day and night?
Many a weary night and day
'Tis since thou art fled away.

Percy Bysshe Shelley: _Song_​


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Patrick06790_
> 
> Certainly, and they are organized under the acronym GICAMP*.
> 
> *The Gigantic International Conspiracy Against Me Personally.


Glad you cleared that up--I was going crazy trying to figure out how that related to Lizard People.


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by marc_au_
> 
> l can't say l hate anyone. The only person l can say l strongly dislike is Nicole Kidman.
> 
> *GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.*


This comment keeps getting funnier the more I think about it.


----------



## Yckmwia (Mar 29, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Brownshoe_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but how is Ms. Kidman taking the news?

Mr. Evans: I am a trial lawyer.

"I tremble for my country when I reflect that God is just." Thomas Jefferson


----------



## burnedandfrozen (Mar 11, 2004)

In the almost 10 years I've been at my job, I've only had a few people have some sort of personal issues with me. What they were, I have no idea. These were guys around my own age who I didn't have to answere to nor did I socialize with them but I was my usual friendly self as I am to everybody. Still for unknown reasons they just had some sort of problem with me and went out of their way to put me in a bad light, they started all kinds of rumors ect. It aroused my curiosity but that's about it. Toxic people like them I just avoid and ignore. To anyone with half a brain they come across as vindictive and insecure. I did once however have a assistant manager I answered to who also had some problems with me. Again, I had no clue what his problem with me was. I had always gotten high marks then when this guy stepped in it seemed that the only reason for his coming into work was to bad mouth everything I did. Even my supervisor asked me what his problem with me was. Needless to say it wasn't long before I got laid off.


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

Anyone who is badly dressed, intellectually inept, and professes an unconscious or not fondness for medicority.

*"In truth, I am not altogether wrong to consider dandyism a form of religion."

Charles Baudelaire*


----------



## Aus_MD (Nov 2, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by LabelKing_
> 
> Anyone who is badly dressed, intellectually inept, and professes an unconscious or not fondness for medicority.
> 
> ...


How does one profess an unconscious fondness for mediocrity?

Aus_MD


----------



## Tyto (Sep 22, 2004)

Like Yckwmia, I probably have several folks that dislike me as an embodiment of my profession, but no personal enemies.

I used to have a personal enemy. He was a good friend who turned on me for reasons I never understood, but I eventually learned to ignore and move on....

__________

Fair and softly goes far.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Generally no. I'm an accountant and I have to say "no" to people sometimes. Sometimes they take it personally.


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by Aus_MD_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is an inherent structure of their existence. They do nothing about it. They are pregnant with it.

*"In truth, I am not altogether wrong to consider dandyism a form of religion."

Charles Baudelaire*


----------



## Aus_MD (Nov 2, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by LabelKing
> 
> Anyone who is badly dressed, intellectually inept, and professes an unconscious or not fondness for medicority.





> quote:_Originally posted by LabelKing_
> 
> It is an inherent structure of their existence. They do nothing about it. They are pregnant with it.
> 
> ...





> quote:
> PROFESS v.
> transitive senses
> 1 : to receive formally into a religious community following a novitiate by acceptance of the required vows
> ...


"profess an unconscious..." seems to me to be oxymoronic. Any act of professing needs conscious input.

Aus_MD


----------



## queueball (Jun 16, 2005)

I think some of my staff may see me as their enemy sometimes. I think I am a good boss and am positive that any objective person would agree that I treat them fairly, but I am honest with them. I think some people confuse honesty with meanness or insensitivity.

For example, it is annual performance review time in my company, a large multi-national (I know, I know - the bane of everyone's existence). I provide constructive, well thought out feedback for each of them. Unfortunately, some of them are either not used to hearing constructive feedback and become astonishingly defensive, or seem to nod while ineptly disguising their anger or dismissiveness that I have no idea what I'm alking about.

I was them once. Early in my career (you remember, back in the early twenties when we all knew everything and couldn't understand why someone just didn't recognize it and put us in charge), I just shook my head at the older "out of touch" person across the desk coaching me to be more diplomatic in my approach, more understanding of the client, more in tune to the big picture.

Ahh...the good old days...


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by Aus_MD_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poetic license can be utilized. I meant profess in the sense of displaying.

*"In truth, I am not altogether wrong to consider dandyism a form of religion."

Charles Baudelaire*


----------



## Aus_MD (Nov 2, 2005)

> quote:quote:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Originally posted by Aus_MD
> 
> ...


Quite so. Hence the emoticon in my original post - I thought you might have been straying close to the second category of thine enemies.[}]

Aus_MD

*edit:* "Riffs" reinstated for *Tomasso* - see post below.


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Aus_MD_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please don't edit LK, he tends to riff and we enjoy it when he does.


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by Aus_MD_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you profess a fondness for James Joyce?

*"In truth, I am not altogether wrong to consider dandyism a form of religion."

Charles Baudelaire*


----------



## Aus_MD (Nov 2, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by LabelKing_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer TS Eliot. He buries so much meaning in a line, in a word. Unfortunately he is unapproachable if one cannot read for meaning.

Aus_MD


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by Aus_MD_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read Djuna Barnes when I was in middle school and understood it.

*'The kind of acting I used to enjoy no longer exists because your prime consideration is the budget, running time, the cost - and whether they'll understand it in Milwaukee.'*

*Dirk Bogarde*


----------



## Mr. Di Liberti (Jan 24, 2006)

Not that I'm aware of, but professing ill will towards someone is akin to talking one's self to death.

Enemies are like a clyster, you never really want one but... [}]

Anthony

Courtesy is as much a mark of a gentleman as courage ~ Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

I thought of one... George Zimmer, the General Zod of the men's clothing world.


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by RJman_
> 
> I thought of one... George Zimmer, the General Zod of the men's clothing world.


Don't you like the way you look?

*'The kind of acting I used to enjoy no longer exists because your prime consideration is the budget, running time, the cost - and whether they'll understand it in Milwaukee.'*

*Dirk Bogarde*


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by LabelKing_
> 
> I read Djuna Barnes when I was in middle school and understood it.


I found her (or her book rather) in a ski lodge when I was taken out with injury. "Twas the only thing to read. I didn't understand it.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by LabelKing_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looked them up and found their 'formal wear' selection: https://www.menswearhouse.com/home_...older_id=2534374302028463&bmUID=1140090094915

[:0][:0][:0](!)


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLPWCXIII_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You *ARE* going to like the way you look.

*'The kind of acting I used to enjoy no longer exists because your prime consideration is the budget, running time, the cost - and whether they'll understand it in Milwaukee.'*

*Dirk Bogarde*


----------



## Yckmwia (Mar 29, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by LabelKing_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you guarantee this?

"Patriotism is not for those who represent wealth and power. It is good enough for the people" Emma Goldman


----------



## Clovis (Jan 11, 2005)

What is life without enemies ?!

Clovis is what Clovis does.


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

you know what I have noticed? women seem to have more enemies. my wife has some ex-friend who has put effort into telling stories about her, and a few years ago she had a serious rivalry with a woman at work. 

or it could just be my wife....


----------



## Isak (Oct 26, 2003)

Can't say that I have any real enemies, even though the competition at school (law) is quite fierce.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLPWCXIII_
> 
> I looked them up and found their 'formal wear' selection: https://www.menswearhouse.com/home_...older_id=2534374302028463&bmUID=1140090094915
> 
> [:0][:0][:0](!)


When I looked there, I honestly though "where's the rest of it?"

Then I realized that _was_ it... [V]


----------



## Long Way of Drums (Feb 15, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by LabelKing_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate people who carelessly quote obnoxiously large bodies of text.

"Und wenn du lange in einen Abgrund blickst, blickt der Abgrund auch in dich hinein."

"Love. You can learn all the math in the 'verse, but you take a boat in the air you don't love, she'll shake you off just as sure as the turning of worlds. Love keeps her in the air when she oughtta fall down, tells you she's hurting 'fore she keels. Makes her home."

*We will not walk in fear, one of another.*


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by Long Way of Drums_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at the Dada aesthetic.

*'Naturally, love's the most distant possibility.'*

*Georges Bataille*


----------



## Aus_MD (Nov 2, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Long Way of Drums_
> I hate people who carelessly quote obnoxiously large bodies of text.


Talk to Tomasso about it. Better still read the thread.



> quote:_Originally posted by Tomasso_
> 
> Please don't edit LK, he tends to riff and we enjoy it when he does.


Aus_MD


----------



## Nantucket Red (Jan 26, 2006)

I have two enemies and I want them DEAD!

They are mold and mildew, both of which grow in wild proliferation in my apartment and to which I am violently allergic.


My high-school enemies who bullied me relentlessly both met a fitting end together. They got some booze and got so drunk they passed out on the railroad tracks (which gives some indication of their intelligence). One was killed instantly and the meaner of the two was basically severed in half and was apparently conscious for some time before dying in the hospital. This happened after I'd gone away to prep school, but hearing about it from a friend gave me great satisfaction.

The bully who tormented my brother eventually vaporized himself and a few of his cretinous friends in a high-speed crash in his crappy Camaro one night.

We are all better off when people like these kill themselves. The ones in question, however, did not merit the distinction of a Darwin Award.

I count myself fortunate to have had no enemies in adult life.

-------------------------------------------------
God gave us women; the Devil gave them corsets.
- French proverb


----------



## Long Way of Drums (Feb 15, 2006)

Honestly, I find that story rather sad. I wasn't exactly popular in high school. I had moved to the area a year and a half before; I was driven, nerdy, and, in my opinion, more than a bit of an ass. I didn't really make many friends, and there were of course some kids who made fun of me quite a bit (this is, of course, Connecticut: The Xenophobic State). And, no matter how mature a kid is, this hurts, and you may wish they'd die (less than fully seriously, I'd hope).

In my junior year, though, I'd stopped going to high school (many long stories; in short, my situation at home was unpleasant and I'd become completely disillusioned with the educational system as well as bored out of my mind; didn't help that I didn't really want to pursue theoretical physics anymore), though I'd show up sporadically (two out of five days a week, on average, for a while). Towards the end of the year, before history, one of the kids who'd made fun of me a lot asked me why I never came to school.

"I got bored."

"But you're, like, a million times smarter than me."

"Yeah, well."

"But I'm going to a much better college than you."

"Yeah, that's how it works."

It really seemed like this had never occurred to him before, and he looked rather genuinely shocked. He never really made fun of me again. He was in my history class again senior year (which was sort of attending, at least slightly more than the previous year), and he seemed to have taken a genuine interest in learning. I'm not saying he was the nicest guy or the smartest, or that he necessarily had a life changing epiphytic experience. But he did seem to grow up, at least a little, and while I'm not saying those kids who got hit by a train were at all good people or ever would have been, I can't help but be a little bothered at actually being happy they died.

"Und wenn du lange in einen Abgrund blickst, blickt der Abgrund auch in dich hinein."

"Love. You can learn all the math in the 'verse, but you take a boat in the air you don't love, she'll shake you off just as sure as the turning of worlds. Love keeps her in the air when she oughtta fall down, tells you she's hurting 'fore she keels. Makes her home."

*We will not walk in fear, one of another.*


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

*'Naturally, love's the most distant possibility.'*

*Georges Bataille*


----------



## Long Way of Drums (Feb 15, 2006)

Doesn't even have his finger on the trigger. What a pussy.

"Und wenn du lange in einen Abgrund blickst, blickt der Abgrund auch in dich hinein."

"Love. You can learn all the math in the 'verse, but you take a boat in the air you don't love, she'll shake you off just as sure as the turning of worlds. Love keeps her in the air when she oughtta fall down, tells you she's hurting 'fore she keels. Makes her home."

*We will not walk in fear, one of another.*


----------



## Nantucket Red (Jan 26, 2006)

LK, that pic reminds me of this Charles Addams cartoon from the New Yorker.










-------------------------------------------------
God gave us women; the Devil gave them corsets.
- French proverb


----------



## Fritz (Jan 4, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by globetrotter_
> 
> you know what I have noticed? women seem to have more enemies.


From my limited experience I would say that's true.

I don't have any enemies. I'm pretty good at dismissing and moving on.


----------



## Briguy (Aug 29, 2005)

Like many here have experienced, I too was a bit of an odd ball as a teen. I didn't drink, smoke, do drugs, skip class, or hang out with anyone who did these things (smoking was ok, yucky, but ok). Yeah, I was not the life of the party, well, would not have been the life of the party, if I ever got invited to any parties, which I didn't. 

I could never wish anyone dead, but I do enjoy running into these folks from time to time. The football hero who is fat, bald, and working a menial job. The cheerleader who now has a wisky voice and looks 20 years older than she is, as a result of sun damage, smoking, and booze. 

Of course, there are the success stories too. The airhead who got her act together and is now a successful attorney. The doper who just celebrated his seventh year of being clean and sober. 

Yeah, high school just sucked.


----------



## Clint (Feb 1, 2006)

BATMAN


Joker.....

I make purple suits


----------



## 1984 (May 30, 2005)

I had an enemy once.....I never knew why he hated me...perhaps jealousy...I don't know!

-Joshua


----------

